# Nvidia GeForce 8600GT HDMI output to TV problem



## qwerty000 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got a GeForce 8600GT card with HDMI/DVI output. Normally I run my monitor HDMI, but I just tried connecting my TV through HDMI & running the monitor through DVI & ran into a couple problems on the way. The normal resolution on my monitor is 1680x1050. When I plugged it in DVI I had to mess with the resolution settings to get it to match my widescreen tv right. What resolution's should I put them on for the TV & monitor display to be right? When I get the TV display right, the monitor is about 1/3 pushed to far to the right. The second problem is the HD playback on my tv isn't as smooth as I expected. It's not an overall grainy picture, but every few seconds it has some random lines of an unclear picture running through, but on my monitor it plays perfectly fine. Is that due to it being displayed onto a 58" TV instead of a 22" monitor? And are there any special codecs that are better for supporting HD playback then others?


----------

